# Dinner on the Silver Meteor



## MichaelinNashville (Mar 1, 2019)

I will be riding the Silver Meteor leaving Charleston, SC next Tuesday.  It is scheduled to depart at 9:17 PM.  Is the dinner still open at that hour?  The train has typically been at least 20 minutes late and over the last few days closer to an hour or more late.  Do they keep the dinner open for the first class passengers boarding there?

Thanks for any information.

Michael in Nashville


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 1, 2019)

Unfortunately you won't get dinner onboard. The very last seating time is usually no later than 8:30, so 9:17 (if the train runs on time) is just too late for them to wait for you.


----------

